# Other Pets > Birds >  So This Just Happened

## Jbabycsx

Im driving back home from the store a few miles from home when a huge Barred owl flies into the side of my truck. I stopped and backed up to find the owl in the middle of the road. I assumed it was dead but I took it home anyway just to make sure. About a mile from home I hit a bump and he sprang up to his feet in the seat beside me!



I got him home and called a local rescue for advice. I will check on him in the morning and let him attempt to fly away. If he cant Ill take him to the aviary vet. 


He is safe in a large dog kennel in my bathroom covered in blankets. Hopefully he flies away peacefully tomorrow morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-17-2019),dr del (01-18-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019),_KevinK_ (01-18-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh wow, sure hope he's OK.   :Good Job:

----------

_Jbabycsx_ (01-17-2019)

----------


## Jbabycsx

> Oh wow, sure hope he's OK.


He seems to be. I couldnt leave him in the road. Should make for in interesting morning! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

No, I wouldn't have left him either.  Keeping good thoughts that he's OK...probably has one heck of a headache, poor thing.

----------


## Danger noodles

Thats amazing!! Ur like me! Ive stopped on a busy road with 55 mph speed limit with my flashers on to save stuff trying to cross the road. 

On on a side note, I dont know crap about birds of any kind, but cant that thing bite really hard? If it can Id be wearing gloves!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-18-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...On on a side note, I dont know crap about birds of any kind, but cant that thing bite really hard? If it can Id be wearing gloves!!


I think you're right about that, but from his demeanor, it doesn't seem to be an issue.  And you know, in my experience, many wild animals sense when we're just 
trying to help them & they aren't defensive at all...it's weird that way.  Or maybe he's feeling too poorly to care?

----------


## Jbabycsx

His claws are as sharp as razor blades. Just from the weight of him being on my hand there was blood! He never once tried to hurt me though. He sat there perched on my hand like he knew I was trying to help.

----------


## KevinK

Tell me you had a bag of Tootsie Pops inside your truck.....

----------

_Jbabycsx_ (01-18-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-18-2019)

----------


## Jbabycsx

Release was a success! The other birds around the house arent happy about it but the owl is good to go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (01-18-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-18-2019),_Sunnieskys_ (01-18-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

Well thats great news!!

----------

